# Project manager salary ?



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wanted a round about figure of what kind of salary a construction project manager could earn. We are planning a move but need to know that our expectations will be met before we start ! 15 years plus experience !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I've seen people quoting $115-130,000.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for that , more than we thought which is always a bonus !


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

PayScale Canada - Project Manager, Construction Salary, Average Salaries
Construction Project Manager Salary | Indeed.com
Average Project Manager - Construction Salary Information plus Job, Career Education & Unemployment Help


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I've seen people quoting $115-130,000.


Just remember that cost of living in Canada is higher and most people reckon 1.75 to 2 times sterling salary to Canadian dollars is about right

So the 115-130k equates to somewhere between 57k-65k up to 66k-75k.


How does that compare to the UK?

John


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Just remember that cost of living in Canada is higher and most people reckon 1.75 to 2 times sterling salary to Canadian dollars is about right
> 
> So the 115-130k equates to somewhere between 57k-65k up to 66k-75k.
> 
> ...


We are moving from Dubai, but not for the money but for a better way of life. A 80 hour week is the norm here and it's time for a change !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Just remember that cost of living in Canada is higher and most people reckon 1.75 to 2 times sterling salary to Canadian dollars is about right
> 
> So the 115-130k equates to somewhere between 57k-65k up to 66k-75k.
> 
> ...


There's no way on God's green Irish earth that COL in Canada is 1.75-2 times that of Ireland/UK.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

I had heard COL was similar to the uk ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Klflopster said:


> I had heard COL was similar to the uk ?


That would be more correct. Some things more expensive, some less. It probably balances out.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> There's no way on God's green Irish earth that COL in Canada is 1.75-2 times that of Ireland/UK.


not like for like, depends on location and comparing sterling salary to a CAD salary

So a 115k salary in Canada in CAD is similar to a 66k salary in UK in sterling.

If its better than that, fantastic. But plan for the worst.

John


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

i have read a job posting the other day for a project manager in Halifax.wages said $25 an hour.thats not very good. depends on location


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Klflopster said:


> We are moving from Dubai, but not for the money but for a better way of life. A 80 hour week is the norm here and it's time for a change !


Don't expect a massive change. My Brother-in-law works construction here and regularly does 6 day 60plus hour weeks... (especially for the money suggested, expect long hours)

Also, with building codes and practices being quite different here than in Dubai, you can't expect to walk in to a senior PM role. I'd think you would have to do some time at a lower level learning the differences.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Klflopster said:


> Just wanted a round about figure of what kind of salary a construction project manager could earn. We are planning a move but need to know that our expectations will be met before we start ! 15 years plus experience !


You were already given the average $115k - $130k. My company, compensates our PM's in Alberta - in your field and with the same years of experience- with $130k to start. 

FYI: Most of them work between 65 to 80 hrs weekly. So, it is not the country, but the field you are working in.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure about $25 I don't know any pm who would get out of bed for that. The hours we have been promised / quoted are a lot less than people have said on here and with an early finish Friday and no sat working ?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You will find promised != reality.

(And that's true of many jobs.)


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry G-mo not sure how to take your reply !!!! Are you saying that the reality is that most construction workers work longer hours than quoted ? If so what is the reality at the minute he works 7 am till 10 pm a few nights per week then the other nights till about 7.30 pm. Also sat is a normal working day, hoe does this compare to Canada ?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

It means promised does not equal reality. That's true of all jobs in all industries, not just construction. Employers sell jobs as much, or more, than employees sell themselves for the job.

As for construction, as I posted previously, and as did Jrge, it's common to work 60+ hours a week including many Saturdays. My brother-in-law certainly does, and it's not uncommon, and he's not management yet. A PM receiving the suggested salaries quotes in this thread ($110k+) will in most realities be working 65+ hours a week, with 80 hours, and Saturdays, not being unusual.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like we might be jumping from the frying pan to the fire !!! We were led to believe it would be more like a 7 am to 6 pm day and no Saturdays, we will have to do a bit more research ! Thanks for the advice though. With less holidays and money doesn't seem much point.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Klflopster said:


> Sounds like we might be jumping from the frying pan to the fire !!! We were led to believe it would be more like a 7 am to 6 pm day *and no Saturdays*, we will have to do a bit more research ! Thanks for the advice though. With less holidays and money doesn't seem much point.


Hold it! Saturdays and Sundays could be given off to employees depending on their religion/personal circumstances. For instance, 2 of my PM's don't work from sunset on Friday until sunset on Saturday. 

Moreover, working only from 7am to 6pm has me thinking: Is that company trying to achieve the 10,000hrs? Are there ordinances in place to limit noise, traffic, etc? 

I suggest you have a little chat with them to clear things up, before you turn it down.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Klflopster said:


> Just wanted a round about figure of what kind of salary a construction project manager could earn. We are planning a move but need to know that our expectations will be met before we start ! 15 years plus experience !


Just make sure you have all your certification. And that it can be transferred to Canadian equivalents. Personally, I would transfer them all before you come. It will work out a lot cheaper for you.

Jeff


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Some construction guys put many hours in. They bank the salary to see them through the winter months when there is no work. Although this winter was mild, so they worked through it.

Do your homework..... They guys I have met here in construction seem to be doing OK.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

I work for a construction company that operates througout Canada and regularly work with recruiters as I moved over from the UK so understand roles in both countries. The salaries quoited here are certainly at the high end of the scale, junior PM's start on about $75k and at the very top end senior PM's earn around $120k. $100k or so is the average. However you need to look at the package. Does it include a company vehicle - that would be worth around $7-$9k per year. Is there any performance bonus - typically 5% per annum? Holiday entitlement - 10 days are average, 15 days with the better companies. Also consider heatlhcare, dental and pension arrangements. Having lived here for a few years now I would agree that to get an equivalent standard of living to the UK you need to multiply the UK salary by between 1.8-2, hope that helps.

Regards
Ian


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

We are coming from Dubai so a complete change for us what hours do you work in Canada ? My husband would be a senior pm hopefully having worked on massive projects here.


----------

